# dogs vaccinations



## 119868 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi there, were kinda new to this but are travelling back to the uk via the tunnel so we'll be leaving from calais. i know that my dogs will require worm/tick treatment but not sure exactly whats involved, i.e. i think its within 48hrs of arriving back on uk soil- is that right?
we will be travelling on a friday night and would need to know of any vets in the area and how long before we board the train that we would need to get the treatments done.
again were new to all this so any help would be very much appreciated.
thanks in advance,

kenny and fiona


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please read,
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/owners.htm
tony


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Do you have a pet passport? Has your dog been innoculated against rabies and have you got the paperwork to show that the antibodies have been produced after the injection? Was that last bit at least 6 months before the date on which you plan to catch the train at Calais? Are all the injections recorded on the passport? Is your dog microchipped?

It isn't a matter of just getting the tick and flea treatment and worming done between 24 and 48 hours of departure (NOT 48 hours before arriving in the UK). If you turn up at a vet in Calais with no paperwork (ie a correctly filled in Pet Passport) you won't be getting on the train with your dog at all.

If you have got a valid (see above) Pet Passport you need to get your dog Frontlined, wormed and given a clean bill of health by a vet within the time frame specified in the last paragraph and the passport stamped, timed and dated by the vet. The you take your dog and passport to the office at the Tunnel and the microchip will be scanned, the passport examined and passed and then you can get on the train. Coming back out of the UK is easy - no-one wants to see any documentation at all.


----------



## 119868 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi again, yes we have the passports for the dogs and all were correctly filled out before we came here with them 7 months ago so i know that part of it is valid. it was really to enquire with regards to the worm/tick treatment so i know when to start travelling up to calais as we stay in alicante. will be a good 20 hr drive i think avoiding toll roads so it was just to try and know what we ahve in front of us to reduce the hassles when we get to calais. if it is 48hrs before departure then im sure i could get the treatment done at my local vets. but thanks for your replies, so far they have been very helpful


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

How are you getting up to Calais? If you are going with a motorhome we usually stay at Forges les Eaux and use the vet there. It is possible (just) to have it all done in Spain before you leave (friends of ours have done it from La Manga) but the timings might get a bit tight.


----------



## 119868 (Jan 27, 2009)

were not going in motorhome were going in big family car. sat nav says just over 20hrs from us to calais so we were gonna leave in plenty time.
heres the plan, if u notice any flaws then let me know, thanks

get dogs wormed/ tick treatment on the 26th of march- daytime.
leave straight after to travel up to calais so hopefully we can get there for teatime on the 27th march(5or6 in the evening).
board train to depart at 23.18
that would mean the dogs would be treated between the 24 and 48hrs that is required before departure.

has anyone driven this route and if so, coul you tell me how long it took you?

again all these replies are fantastic, please keep them coming,

thanks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So long as you are SURE of getting to the ferry/tunnel check in between 24 and 48 hours from treatment of tick and worm then you should be ok.

It is at the check in point for ferry and check in at Pets Passport that the time counts not time of arrival in UK.

We prefer to be at least within a days travel of the port. Spain is a long way and anything can happen, breakdown of vehicle etc. But then it could also happen nearer to the port I guess :wink:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

What I am about to tell you is.......leaning towards the dark side! If you know your Spanish vet well tell them what time your ferry is. Most vets in Europe quite understand the "not before 24 hours" bit of the rules (it takes a while for the Frontline and worm treatment to take effect) but are frankly baffled by the "48 hours" bit. Frontline's effect lasts about 30 days and it is unlikely that your dog will get worms at hour 49. Of course, there has to be a cut-off but most vets seem quite willing to "adjust" the time they put on the passport by a few hours. Several vets have offered to do this for us (one did it without us asking to give us a slightly bigger "window"). We've never actually needed this "creative" practice but if your vet knows what your "window" is then he may well be able to give you a few hours extra breathing space. I am afraid that now I have told you this I will have to kill you (sorry). 

Disclaimer:- this post wasn't written by me. A big boy wrote it and ran away.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Laces
Not sure where your leaving from but I live in Spain and do Malaga to Calais on a regular basis going via Madrid,Burgos,Bordeux,Rouen,Calais is 1350 miles we do 675 a day and overnight in Bayone which is halfway. If you travel on Toll roads in France it costs over 100e in a motorhome less in a car roads are fast and you make good progress.I allow about 12 hour days 101/2 driving 11/2 hours stops.The French half of the journey is about 1 hour quicker than Spain as the roads are straighter but all roads are good.
Have a safe journey.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes your dog can pick up worms on "hour 49". 
You are not only risking your dog's health  but risking the authorities revoking the pet passport scheme because a dog brought hook worms and heart worms into the UK. Not worth the risk in my opinion.

If you break down or get delayed you can have the treatment done again to comply with the regulations. Not ideal, I know, but then hopefully it won't happen  

Pat


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Yes your dog can pick up worms on "hour 49"._

Yep - or "hour 47" or "hour"46". The point being that the 48 hour cut-off is a sort of random figure with no great logic behind it and most Spanish and French vets think that being a bit imprecise about the time the injection etc was done is a service to their customer that involves no real risk. What DOES baffle my French vet is the fact that the UK authorities think that a rabies shot every two years gives adequate protection. In France it is given annually (and yes, it is exactly the same injection).

I didn't post this as a veterinary expert - just explaining that many French and Spanish vets, having spent years qualifying and treating animals in countries where heartworm and rabies and pyroplasmosis are prevalent, think that a few hours either way doesn't make any difference. Heartworm is NOT treated or prevented by the pill/injection they are given prior to their Channel crossing, by the way - that needs Stronghold (selamectin). Interestingly, if your dog HAD been treated with selamectin they would be protected for one month (according to the Stronghold data sheet). As a pet owner I am happy to take the advice and opinion of a qualified professional.

I've never asked a vet to be "creative" with his timings but several have offered._


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

why not leave early and get there in time ? whats the rush get the dog sorted in Calais, book a cheap hotel and have a meal in Calais, sounds to me you have not been treating your dog/s monthly with tick and worm treatment. its not smart to drive nonstop for 20 hrs !! lets hope you make it back alive!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Heartworm is NOT treated or prevented by the pill/injection they are given prior to their Channel crossing, by the way - that needs Stronghold (selamectin).


 I must admit I too thought that heartworm was nothing to do with the worm treatment given before crossing the channel back to the UK, as our vet advised we use Advantage before we left the UK one month before travel, every month whilst away and a month after return to preven heartworm, along with advantix every two weeks for other things like ticks etc.

According to DEFRA it is tapeworm that is the reason for the treatment before returning to the UK
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/parasites.htm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you think that Defra are just using the word "tapeworm" as a general term?
Why would we have to treat for something that has been endemic in this country for years?
Surely the whole idea is to keep nasties out of this country.

It might be that Advantix etc are just another treatment that certain vets "prefer". I know we were told to use it for the sandflies but of course that is different from heartworm.

The drugs that are used in order to comply with the pet passport scheme must be the correct ones or else what is the point? Similarly with the 24-48 hour "window". Did they pluck that out of the air or is their a reason for it?
I think that the drug used is "active" after 24 hours and "inactive" after 48 hours.
I will try to find out and report back.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patp said:


> Do you think that Defra are just using the word "tapeworm" as a general term?
> Why would we have to treat for something that has been endemic in this country for years?
> Surely the whole idea is to keep nasties out of this country.
> 
> ...


 I am no expert but isn't it the sandflies that carry the heartworm ? that is what I was told in Portugal.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

If you want an english-speaking vet half-way there is one in Oradour sur Vayres, not far from Limoges, and just along the road from Parc Verger, a brit-owned site that is open all year. 

Di


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Pat I have just checked several websites and it is def tapeworm treatment not heartworm.

This link has some useful info http://www.poolhousevets.co.uk/companion_passport.html although I don't live in that area I am tempted to email them and ask their advice ref prevention of things like heartworm, that can be picked up abroad.

Maybe I should ask the vet there if he can put a post on MHF :wink:

*Edit to add according to this link http://www.petsandtravel.co.uk/what-pet-travel-scheme-pets.html Echinococcus multilocularis is the name of the worm...........have just googled Echinococcus multilocularis which brings up lots of info.

I think in the past I have heard the name 'fox worm' mentioned regarding this type of worm.

HTH


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My packet of Milbemax states

"effective against gastro intestinal roundworms, hookworm (Ancylostoma caninum), whipworm, tapeworms, heartworm, Angiostronglyus vasorum* and Crenosoma vulpis*
*(reduction of the level of infection)"

It would seem, from this, that tapeworm and heartworm are different.

I have dug out my vet's handout on "Exotic Diseases". It states that Heartworm is transmitted by the Mosquito and that treatment is by Milbemax every 4 weeks starting from shortly before exposure until after return to UK. Physical prevention is by avoiding mosquito bites (mesh nets*, repellents etc).

I have asked if he can send me this sheet as an attachment so that I can post it on here. (I did type it all out and then wiped it with one press of the wrong button   ) It may have been updated so I will wait to see if he answers.

*Now there's a thought - Mesh Nets. My ponies used to wear a special rug that stopped mosquitos biting them and setting up an allergic reaction. I am off to research dog coats made from light weight mosquito proof mesh :wink: 

Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Pat the treatment we used for prevention of heartworm, was Advantage one month before travel, then every month whilst away and one month after.............the vet also gave us advantix to use every two weeks.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Pets Vaccinations*

Last year we went to the south of France and into Spain. Our Vet advisd us, as did our friends vet, *exactly as Briarose has posted*
quote
"... the treatment we used for prevention of heartworm, was Advantage one month before travel, then every month whilst away and one month after.............the vet also gave us advantix to use every two weeks."
unquote.
We timed it so that when we got to the Vets at Ardres near Calais the next dose was due. You need to avoid overdosing. Take some pate to help your dog take his/her pill!

Good vet :
DR BOUTIERE, Clinique Veterinaire du Camp du Drap d'Or, 
47 rue Commandant Queval Ardres 62610 tel 0321354003 fax 0321823033

This vet does however insist you use their medication so you have to manage you supply 

We also get Ellie's chip checked before leaving the UK.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Pets Vaccinations*

Can anyone recommend a vet *they have used* near Santander in Spain?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Pets Vaccinations*



JollyJack said:


> Last year we went to the south of France and into Spain. Our Vet advisd us, as did our friends vet, *exactly as Briarose has posted*
> quote
> "... the treatment we used for prevention of heartworm, was Advantage one month before travel, then every month whilst away and one month after.............the vet also gave us advantix to use every two weeks."
> unquote.
> ...


Hi just a query when you say timed it so that the next dose was due, do you mean the Advantix or the Advantage...............did your Vet use the Advantix instead of Frontline for your passport requrements.

I meant to post this on our return, but what with Xmas etc it totally slipped my mind...........my dogs were due the Advantix (two weekly dose) in the same week that we were returning, and I didn't know what to do as the Vet in Les Forges would be using Frontline for the passport requirement.

One other thing for anyone using Advantix and Advantage be careful of furniture etc when you have just used this product as it can take away colour from leather suites etc my friend used it on her two dogs and it took the colour out of their collars too............I know to my cost as we had just had a new suite before we went away 8O

I now try to do my two pooches just before a long walk etc it seems to take an age to dry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Prevention (of Heartworm)

Diethylcarbamazine, ivermectin, and milbemycin oxime are orally administered preventatives. Before preventative medications are administered, dogs over 6 months of age should be negative for microfilaria and antigen assay. Dogs under 6 months should be rechecked 6 months - 1 year after initiation of therapy for microfilaria and antigen. Dec should be administered daily for 1 month before the mosquito season until 2 months after the season. Ivermectin and milbemycin oxime should be administered once monthly for 1 month after the onset of the mosquito season until 1 month after the endo of the season. Temperate areas and use of the preventatives for other parasite control may use the monthly product year round. Dogs on monthly preventative should have antigen assays to determine the heartworm status. Preventative products should not be administered to microfilaria-positive dogs. 

I took this from a paper by a vet on Heartworm.
If anyone has any Advantage or Advantix can they look and see if any of the above drugs are present?
You will notice that he mentions "orally administered" not a spot on treatment.

I remember a Spanish vet once told someone that you should not treat your dog for heartworm without blood testing to see if they have them. It is the dead heartworm, apparantly, that do the damage. If there are a lot of them they clog up the arteries or something like that 8O .

Surely there must be a motorhoming vet out there somewhere?? I think they are keeping their head down :roll: 

Pat


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re Pets Vacinations*

Re "Advantix or the Advantage...............did your Vet use the Advantix instead of Frontline for your passport requrements."

We used Advantix & Advantage prior to leaving home and during the holiday. But we did not double up at the point of return home -with the French vet's stuff. We timed it so that treatment was due. The vet (prior to return home) used (and I am finding the writing in the passport hard to read) Prac-tic by Novantis? for the Tic treatment and Milbemax Cp by Novantis ? for Echinococcus treatment. Sorry for being a little vague on the spelling.

At the end of the day it's important to check with Defra. Our vet also checked with Bayer UK.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patp said:


> Prevention (of Heartworm)
> 
> Diethylcarbamazine, ivermectin, and milbemycin oxime are orally administered preventatives. Before preventative medications are administered, dogs over 6 months of age should be negative for microfilaria and antigen assay. Dogs under 6 months should be rechecked 6 months - 1 year after initiation of therapy for microfilaria and antigen. Dec should be administered daily for 1 month before the mosquito season until 2 months after the season. Ivermectin and milbemycin oxime should be administered once monthly for 1 month after the onset of the mosquito season until 1 month after the endo of the season. Temperate areas and use of the preventatives for other parasite control may use the monthly product year round. Dogs on monthly preventative should have antigen assays to determine the heartworm status. Preventative products should not be administered to microfilaria-positive dogs.
> 
> ...


 Hi Pat the first time we used preventative for heartworm was given by the vet in Portugal (as we hadn't known anything about it before we left hence my topic top of forum) on that occasion he did test via a couple of minutes blood test before giving the tablet orally.............I would assume that is different to spot on treatments, I guess we could email the makers of the Advantage/Advocate, my Vet made no mention of having to check before giving me those products.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have copied my vet's reply to my worries over people not following defra's rules on the 24-48 hour window on worming.

*Hi
Sorry Pat, I haven't looked at my e-mail for a few days. The particular 
tapeworm DEFRA worries about is Echinococcus multilocularis, a nasty little 
beast that can form large cysts throughout the body. Humans are an accidental 
host (they are not part of the usual life-cycle) but it can cause severe 
liver disease + death. NOT in UK at present unless your mad friend and her 
vet introduce it. 
As for heartworm, again not established in UK, the important thing is to 
prevent it in individuals by regular dosing - otherwise large numbers can 
build up in the heart and block the arteries when they are killed. Low doses 
of selamectins (milbemax) are commonly used. I think (not sure) panacur also 
works. 
Glad Gypsy is doing well
Brian*

Hope this helps thelaces to make the right decision when travelling with their pet.

I remember being taught that as soon as you have wormed your pet it can pick up worms again immediately. A hunting cat, for instance, can constantly re-infect itself. I suspect that is why the 24-48 hour rule is applied and enforced.

Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patp said:


> I have copied my vet's reply to my worries over people not following defra's rules on the 24-48 hour window on worming.
> 
> *Hi
> Sorry Pat, I haven't looked at my e-mail for a few days. The particular
> ...


Hi Pat thanks for posting the info, you are lucky that you have a Vet that you can email, I wish we could with our Vet.

I don't suppose you could at some time ask him to look into heartworm etc and its prevention. I would be interested to know if what my Vet recommends (Advantix and Advantage) are the best form of prevention.

Also I would be interested to know how many days there should be between using the above and then the Frontline, at the Vets on the return journey..............our Vets said 48 hours, but the Vet in France seemed surprised at that..........I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just started a job at dogs 4 Us in Leeds. I will be running the superstore. My job does not involve anything to do with live animals etc.

However the store I am working at is currently setting up a Vets Practice. They have a big motorhome friendly carpark. So I have been thinking that once the vet practice is open it may be worth seeing if I can get some kind of deal set up for our members.

Is this of interest to many of you?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jezport - I would start a new thread if I were you. Even non-pet owners would be interested I think :lol: 

Briarose I will try him again. I used to work for him so have a bit of a way in but don't want him to change his email address on me!

It would be good if we could persuade him to join the site. I know he loves camping :lol: I suspect he wants to forget about work though when he gets away.


----------

